# Wind Quintet Christmas Carols, need a little help...



## HansMaestroMusic

Hey everyone!

I'm going to be publishing a set of Carols via a different online publisher, and am seeking a little bit of assistance. At the moment there are 8 charts, varying from chorale-like, to jazz arrangements. The quintet is scored for one trumpet, alto sax, bari sax, trombone and tuba.

At the time I'd like to offer the set to you, complimentary, if you'd be willing to provide a recording of the charts being played, by the end of this month. This does not have to be a studio recording...youtube, iphone, etc will do.

Digital samples work well with certain music, but I feel this sheet music will be better sold with actual recordings, as the style of these carols varies from chamber to jazz/dixie.

Feel free to have a look at the current versions of this sheet music and contact me if you have a wind quintet that fits the instrumentation, and are willing to produce a recording (again, doesn't have to be studio, just real instruments).

This is ideal for a group that may get together annual to perform Christmas Carols, and would like to expand their repertoire with some new arrangements. They are all in the public domain, and the complimentary sheet music comes with permission to perform, of course.

Thanks and Happy (early) Holidays! 

Thank you and the best to everyone!


----------

